# MIUI Rom Question



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2011)

What is the most current, stable, still being updated MIUI ROM that I can download for my tbolt?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

http://droidvicious.com/forumdisplay.php?40-AOSP-ROMS


----------

